# Pic of my Christmas Gift Soaps



## Nikokea (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm new to the Forum and having been making soaps for just about 6 months. I'm addicted!

I wanted to share some pics of some soaps I've made as Christmas gifts. I live in Hawaii so woven baskets serve as the perfect gift box. I also include a wood soap dish.

The other soaps are: Ginger Essence, Citrus Sherbert, Oatmeal, Milk and Honey, True Rose and Green Earth.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 18, 2009)

They're lovely.  I like how you wrapped them too!


----------



## nup (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd love to receive those as Christmas presents!! Very pretty!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 18, 2009)

Whoever is receiving that gorgeous basket of soaps is very, very lucky.  :wink:


----------



## whisks (Dec 18, 2009)

beautiful, simply beautiful....you are so prolific, too.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 18, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## krissy (Dec 18, 2009)

the swirls you did on that last one are beautiful! i want one of those, lol


----------



## holly99 (Dec 18, 2009)

They are totally beautiful. I love your packaging. It's so "Hawaiian."   

Is that little pineapple a soap too?


----------



## ewenique (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow!  Those are really pretty!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Dec 18, 2009)

Great work! All looks great in the basket and how you've wrapped them too!  :wink:


----------



## Shelli (Dec 18, 2009)

I love them!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Dec 18, 2009)

Nikokea - They're beautiful!!  My BF & I are coming to Kuai in January for a few days and I would really love to see more of your soaps.  Everyone is teasing me that I'm going to bring home coconut oil and co milk (I just might, ya' never know).  All I care about is coming back to COLD Colorado sunburned and exhausted (ok, and seeing your soaps and drinking coffee - LOTS of really good coffee).  Your soaps are so... pure - you can almost smell them!  Congrats.


----------



## sanjon (Dec 18, 2009)

These are so beautiful, I love the way you package them it is so simple yet beautiful.


----------



## honor435 (Dec 19, 2009)

nice, are they all cp or some hp? i love that swirl with teal.


----------



## Nikokea (Dec 20, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your replies. They're really encouraging! I've only tried CP, not HP yet.


----------



## blue hill (Dec 20, 2009)

Six months you say??  Youre gifted!  Theyre so lovely and i love the wrapping.


----------



## madpiano (Jan 1, 2010)

wow, they look lovely and that basket is really really nice. I bet the person who received it was really chuffed (unless it was your mum, who most likely said "not more soap! "     )


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow!  You wrap them up so beautifully!!!


----------

